# Hiawatha Astro Flite



## needcoffee (Apr 14, 2014)

*Hiawatha Astro Flite ID help- more info on serial #*

Hi, I am hoping you good people can help me out with the year of this. I just got it over the weekend for $70 as you see it. Not even any cleaning needed! 

The serial number WG3. 608.1.202701. I didn't see the WG3 before. Can anyone help me figure this out between the number and the pics? All i really want is the year.  Thanks in advance.


----------

